# Sea Malta



## seamalta (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

as an ex cadet of Malta's now closed national sea company SEA MALTA I am trying to collect as many information as possible on its ships. Here is a list of all these ships:

Maltese Falcon (ex Venturai, Stena Trailer)
Zebbug (present Fehim Bey)
Pinto
Senglea
Rabat
Dwejra II
Bormla (ex tudor prince)
Qormi
Zejtun

I am sorry I don't know all ex names since when I was onboard the company had only the first 2 ships left. But here is a link which can provide all photos to its ships. I am mostly interesting in acquiring plans or blueprint in order to make models of these ships Thanks.

http://maltashipphotos.com/searchresults.asp?search=sea+malta

Matthew


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Some to start you off. The number above the name is the IMO No.

7041039
DWEJRA (1975)
2,811g. 1,906n. 4,470d. 100.21 x 14.30 x 6.320 metres.
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (360 x 500mm) oil engines made by Motorenwerke Mannheim A.G. (MWM), Mannhein, geared to a single screw shaft. 3,000bhp. 13 kts.
10.12.1970: Launched as INO F by Martin Jansen Schiffswerft u. Motorfabrik, Leer (Yard No.95), for Ino Schiffarhts GmbH. & Company KG, W. Germany. 
31.1.1971: Completed. 
1975: Sold to Sea Malta Company, Malta, and renamed DWEJRA. 
11.12.1975: Purchased by Per S. Henriksen Partenrederi, Copenhagen, Denmark. 
15.12.1975: Delivered. 
1.1976: Renamed MERCANDIAN CLIPPER. 
21.5.1980: Sold to Current Trader Ltd., Cayman Islands, and renamed CURRENT TRADER. 
1983: Sold to Carib Trader Ltd., Cayman Islands, and renamed CARIB TRADER. 
1984: Colonial Navigation Inc., appointed as managers. 
1985: Sold to Maritima Oceanica Granelera C. A., Venezuela, and renamed ATAVA MERU. 
1986: Owners restyled as Compania Anonima Maritima Oceanica Granelera C.A. (CAMOGRA). 
11.1986: Suffered crankshaft damage at Houston. 
19.2.1987: Sold to United States buyers for demolition. 
21.2.1987: Towed from Houston bound for Brownsville Texas.


7637307
PINTO (1986 – 1998)
O.N. D2578. 1,599g. 863n. 3,400d. 105.62(BB) x 19.23 x 4.971 metres.
12-cyl.4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 420mm) 12M453AK vee-type oil engine made by Mak Maschinenbau, G. m. b. H., Kiel, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 4,500bhp. 15kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.
RoRo cargo / 200 x 20' container carrier with side and stern door/ramps.
17.10.1977: Keel laid as MERCANDIAN TRANSPORTER II by Frederikshavn Vaerft A/S, Frederikshavn (Yard No. 376), for K/S Merc Scandia XXVI, (Per S. Henriksen, manager), Denmark. 
18.2.1978: Launched by Dorte Henriksen. 
17.6.1978: Trials. 
5.7.1978: Completed. 
1981: Transferred to K/S Merc Scandia XXII, (same manager), Denmark. 
6.1984: Renamed TRANSPORTER II. 
1986: Reverted to MERCANDIAN TRANSPORTER II. 
3.1987: Sold to Sea Malta Company Ltd., Malta, and renamed PINTO. 
12.3.1998: Sold to Yantai Ferry Company, Yantai, rebuilt into a ferry and renamed SHENG LU. 
17.10.1999: Suffered fire and 300 passengers evacuated before vessel sank.


BORMLA (1975 - 1984)
1,500g. 876n. 2,469d. 263’ 1” x 40’ 9” x 17’ 9”.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. ( 450 x 550mm) oil engine by Atlas-MaK Maschinenbau GmbH, Kiel. 2,000bhp. 13 kts.
9.1969: Completed as LISE NIELSEN by N. V. Scheepswerf Van Diepen, Waterhuizen (Yard No. 993) for M. Nielsen & Son, Denmark. 
1971: Sold to AS DS Progress (0. Amsinck, manager), Copenhagen. 
1974: Chartered to Prince Line Ltd. and renamed TUDOR PRINCE. 
17.2.1974: Whilst on a voyage from London to Limassol, struck rocks at the entrance to Valletta Harbour and sank in shallow water. 
4.12.1974: Refloated. 
1975: Sold to in a damaged condition to Sea Malta Ltd., repaired and renamed BORMLA. 
1984: Sold to Norwegian Trans Shipping Ltd., (Peter Y. Berg, manager), Bahamas and renamed CARIWOOD LILIAN. 
1986: Sold to Arne O. Steen Shipping Company Ltd., Cayman Islands and renamed STEEN FALCON. 
1988: Sold to Stadion Marine Company Ltd, Valetta and renamed SERENA. 
1989: Sold to Olivine Shipping Company, Cyprus and renamed SANDRA K. 
17.7.1991: Whilst on passage to Puerto de Santa Maria suffered an engine room fire when 40 miles from Cadiz and was towed to Cadiz. 
8.8.1991: Having been declared as a total loss she left Cadiz in tow for Portugal. 
14.8.1991: Arrived Lisbon for demolition.



7705714
MALTESE FALCON (1999 - ?)
As built: 6,301g. 3,012n. 10,145d. 148.01(BB) x x 8.019 metres.
Post 1994: 15,406g. 9,209n. 10,145d.
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (520 x 550mm) MAN 6L52/55A type oil engines made by the shipbuilder, geared to a single shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 12,165 BHP. 18 kts Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
Roro cargo / ferry / 556 TEU container carrier, with stern door / ramp.
28.7.1977: Keel laid as VENTUARI by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe (Yard No. 1269), for Langton Maritime Shipping Inc., (Century Greyhound Leasing & Finance, managers), Liberia. 
18.10.1977: Launched. 
30.6.1978: Completed for Naviera Neptuno Cia., (Maritime Transport Overseas GmbH, managers), Venezuela. 
1981: Sold to Lancaster Transport Company Ltd., Liberia, and renamed BALDER CARRIER. 
1985: Sold to Chester Transport Company Ltd., (Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., managers), Liberia, and renamed CHESTER. 
1987: Purchased by Seaburg Inc., (Northern Marine Management (Cyprus) Ltd., managers), Liberia, and renamed STENA TRAILER. 
1988: Northern Marine Inc., appointed as managers. 
1990: Transferred to Stena (Bermuda) Line Ltd., (Northern Marine Management Ltd., managers), Bermuda. 
1991: Renamed TRAILER. 
1991: Renamed STENA TRAILER. 
1993: Renamed MEDFERRY EXPRESS. 
1999: Sold to Sea Malta Ltd., Marsa, Malta and renamed MALTESE FALCON.


----------



## seamalta (Oct 6, 2011)

wow tanks interesting information especially about the Dwejra as I had nothing before. And sad to know that the Pinto sank, it was a famous vessel in Malta! I guess it's hard to find blueprints but? :S Again a big thanks!

Matthew


----------

